# Radio electrical supply



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Daft question time.

When using the over cab 11" tv fitted as part of a media package why do you have to have the radio on to get any sound.

I assume the tv gets it's power from the leisure battery but the radio is (I also assume) powered by the engine battery.

Is there a risk of watching too much tv and ending up flattening the engine battery with the obvious consequencies.

Or have I misunderstood the supplies?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The radio unit in my 2008 Autotrail is fed from the leisure battery!!


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Radio*

My 2011 Mohawk is also working of the leisure battery, you can switch the small tele off if you want.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

The drop down monitor is just that. It is just a monitor. It has no other function. 

On later AutoTrails (post 2010 I think) the Freeview receiver is in the unit fitted in the dashboard. Earlier ones had a separate Freeview receiver. Also. if you have a satellite fitted, the output from that also goes to the dashboard unit on an aux input.

The dashboard unit has to be on to watch TV on the drop down monitor but you can switch off the monitor in the dashboard unit by pressing and holding the 'SRC' button or 'Source' button for a couple of seconds.

I've had two Mohawks. In both the radio/TV unit in the dashboard is powered from the leisure batteries.

Mike


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had thought that because the dashboard radio was fitted in the dash of the cab it would automatically take it's supply from the engine start battery.

How wrong could I be.

I good point about turning off the screen on the monitor though, thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't forget to turn off the reversing camera as well!! In mine it's the right hand rocker switch on the AV control unit in the floated (floated? Poxy auto correct?) I typed cupboard! over the drivers side sofa. It may be different in later models such as yours. 

I discoverd whilst on an Aire one night the the infra red LED's around the camera have a constant live feed, they're glowing a dull red, VERY spooky!!


----------

